# Pigeon Nail/Claws



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a pigeon, that while i was in my loft, it was bleeding from it's toe. I checked her and one of her nails or claws or whatever they're called, was missing I'm guessing that she might have gotten it stuck somewhere and was janked off. Will it grow back or she's gonna be missing a claw/nail for the rest of her life? Has this ever happened to anyone's pigeons?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

poor thing. Get a styptic powder or stick and apply it to the nail area to stop the bleeding. The same stuff a man would use for shaving cuts. Watch out for infection! It will eventually grow back. It probably got caught on something like you said... good luck.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The other thing you can do if you don't have a syptic stick is use plain old white flour and pack it real good and put a little pressure on it, it will slow down alot and then stop. Good Luck

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a beautiful racing pigeon with a missing toe nail. She is fine, doesn't even know she is missing a nail.
So, as long as your bird isn't bleeding, if the nail never grows back, it is ok, s/he won't suffer from it.
Watch the bird for the next few days if any signs of infection appear.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You also should check the loft area closely. There might be a bent corner of wire or staple or some other area that could accidently catch a bird's toe, regardless of the nail length. I have a little hen who had that happen. It injured the nerve/muscle on the underside of the toe so the nail doesn't flex down to touch the ground. Since the nail doesn't wear down, that toe gets a regular trim. I've also seen that happen with a dog we had.


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments they are very helpful, what i did to stop the bleeding was wash the toe and put an antibiotic on it, it helped with the bleeding. Then I isolated the bird for a day just so that she wouldn't make it start bleeding again. Now she seems fine, I hope it dosen't get infected.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would keep her isolated for a few days, and keep a close eye out.

It wouldn't hurt to give the bird a garlic cap a day, for a few days to a week, as it is a natural antibiotic and will help keep her immune system in check.


http://store.thecatalog.com/1790.html


----------

